# Looking to move over..need info on teaching



## lmorrin26 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

Finally made the very mature decision to move abroad and teach for a few years, and have chosen UAE as my point of interest,

Basically i need some information on where to begin researching teaching vacancies for september 2012. 

And also what it like to live in the UAE, in particular Abu Dhabi and Dubai.

Thank you in advance for your help

Laura.


----------



## Toluene (Nov 24, 2011)

hi Laura,
most of expats decide to teach in higher colleges of technologies.. depends on your major.
plz dont hesitate if u need any further information


----------



## glopez11 (May 18, 2011)

Are you certified and in what area>


----------



## lmorrin26 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, yes I am certified. I have 5 and a half years teaching experience, my main subject being Physical Education.


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Laura

Physical Education and Higher Colleges don't mix well.

I would advise you look generally at International Schools which will offer a private education to ex pat children.

I would certainly look at TES jobs. There ae also some free agencies such as Teachanywhere and TIC that you can register with along with some that you pay to register.

Check out any possible vacancies online to check the school out. I used ISR which cost me about £15 to join and contains lots of reviews on Internaional schools.

Search "ex pat forums" for info/advice about living overseas.

Interview will likely be via SKYPE or face to face somewhere in UK much less often.

Hope this is a start.

Good luck


----------



## glopez11 (May 18, 2011)

lmorrin26 said:


> Hi, yes I am certified. I have 5 and a half years teaching experience, my main subject being Physical Education.


Abu Dhabi Education Council is looking for native English Speaker that can teach English. I can give you the name of a recruiter if you want she can help sort stuff out and there is no charge,.


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

my friend's wife just quit teaching at one of the international schools last month. Said it was very hard to deal with the local parents and undisciplined children. Was no set standard as far as curriculum. Last grades teacher might have been teaching 2nd grade stuff when the child was really in 6th grade and some of the parents expect the child to be passed no matter what.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Toluene said:


> hi Laura,
> most of expats decide to teach in higher colleges of technologies.. depends on your major.
> plz dont hesitate if u need any further information




Please do not use text speak in your post.. any further posts containing it will be deleted.


----------

